# JD 4200 with 420 loader - 3 hydraulic disconnect OK but cannot remove the 4th



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a JD 4200 with loader (420) that I am removing.

I've got everything off except (of course) the last damn quick disconnect.

The collar would not even slide at first, so I sprayed it with some penetrating oil and it moves now, but I can. not. get. the. plug. out.

It is stuck. Could it be the bearings that lock the plug in are frozen and won't release? I sprayed a ton of penetrating spray on it and left it today. Any good tips?

I did work the loader lever to release the pressure and the first three came off no problem.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Kumike,
I think we have all encountered problems like this with quick connects that have not been disconnected in a long time. Make sure that you have the sleeve all the way back, because it holds tiny balls in place to prevent disconnect. Spray liberally with penetrating oil, let it soak, and with the sleeve pulled all the way back, drive it apart with a hammer and punch. You are going to need another set of hands to do this.


----------



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I wound up taking the whole thing off and had to use some channel locks, a hammer and a block of wood to get the pieces separated. The male piece was still good but I replaced the female piece and am good now.

To get it unstuck, I grabbed the collar with one side of the channel lock and the back of the piece with the other, then put the small gap between the male and female pieces on the edge of a 2x4 and hit the channel locks with a hammer.

3 whacks and it came apart.


----------

